# I knew plecos were sh*t factories, but.....



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll update with more pics as this monster grows.....









The pleco is about 3" long, so the turd isn't monstrous, but....yeah it is hahahahahah

10 minutes later......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> I'll update with more pics as this monster grows.....
> 
> View attachment 135176
> 
> ...


You dont like :rasp:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thats nothing, some where on here i posted a video of how long my pelco poop was, because i couldnt fit it in once photo, it was over 24 inches long.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Geeze, not on my sand haha. I'm taking this bad boy back to the LFS. I had no idea.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Now you know. lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> Geeze, not on my sand haha. I'm taking this bad boy back to the LFS. I had no idea.


Not all are like this man-I have a big(17 incher) chocolate pleco-I have never seen him crap once-Same with my goldies as well-Not the commons-Thats a whole different ballgame altogether-


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Another reason why sand is so hard to keep clean.

My flowerhorn has big pink shits. It must be the NLS food I feed him. But they're nasty. And they sit right on top of the black gravel. The average person has no idea what they are. But I know, lol.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Another reason why sand is so hard to keep clean.
> 
> My flowerhorn has big pink shits. It must be the NLS food I feed him. But they're nasty. And they sit right on top of the black gravel. The average person has no idea what they are. But I know, lol.


I hear ya there man-Nasty stuff-


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

This is not an appropriate pic for this site and I'm highly offended... GO PEDDEL YOUR SMUT SOMEWERE ELSE!!!!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Time to buy an electric aquarium vacuum


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

mmm I never seen a pleco do that and i HAD BIG ONES....Wiat....my tank always been dark


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

ewww


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Someone mentioned commons will. I do have a common, and yes.... it shats quite a bit.

Any recommendations on a certain one that..... does not? lol

Hard to say, but, any experience with a certain type of clean pleco?


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

wtf that thing looks like a tentacle


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

why do thay sh*t like that??? cuz there eatin alge ... mabe thats not a bad thang,, we all gots go poo poo


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

wow...thats a long ass sh!t...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

wow...thats a long ass sh!t...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

wow...thats a long ass sh!t...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

wow...thats a long ass sh!t...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

wow...thats a long ass sh!t...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

this *shiet* is funny


----------

